# No Bark Collars



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a 8 month old lab that I want to start e-collar conditioning, my problem is that she loves to bark for attention, especially when she is crated. Would a no bark collar ruin what I want to accomplish with my training? Her obedience training is about 75% complete. Any info or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

A bark collar won't hurt your training at all...

I have Tri-Tronics & Dogtra them in stock if interested..


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've seen a lot of threads where people that I respect have had the opposite advice so I would go to maybe gundog.com and see what a few others have to say.

I am not saying that it will or wont I have no personal experience with this issue, just saying that some pros on other sites have recommended collar conditioning first. I dont know why.


----------



## Joe05785 (Mar 12, 2007)

How young is too young to put a no bark collar on a pup? I have a 4 month old female and she just loves to bark. And by bark, i mean she will scream for hours when she has to go in her kennel. Our male who is now almost 9 months has never been that way, he is one of the most mellow dogs I have seen. Any recomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I usually wait until 6 months of age for a bark collar...


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would say 6 months also!


----------

